# FP Repairs



## titan2 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have this vintage FP and was wondering if anyone here knows of someone that repairs them?  It has a broken tine and will probably need a bladder and so forth.

The pen is about 3 1/2" long.....

Here's a PIC that shows the broken tine....






Thanks,

Barney


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 28, 2009)

Contact Greg Minuskin.


----------



## titan2 (Jul 28, 2009)

DCBluesman said:


> Contact Greg Minuskin.


 

Thanks.....I just sent him an e-mail with the PIC.



Barney


----------



## PTJeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Also try Aaron Svabik at 
http://www.pentiques.com/

He's a great guy and you can watch the work on the live cam
http://www.pentiques.com/live.html


----------

